# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Bangkok & Umgebung > Hotels & Gastronomie >  Hotel Restaurant and Bar Heidelberg in Bangkok

## webster

Adresse:   Bangkok Soi 4 Sukhumvit Rd   250meter nach dem Nana  ::  

Positiv: Zimmer alle neu gemacht. Top Ausgerüstet mit Flatscreen CD und Wlan.
Durch die neuen Fenster sehr ruhig. Preis mittelmass ab 1850THB
Gutes Restaurant mit Swiss-Foot and Thai. Cheffe ist Peter aus der Schweiz

Negativ: Kein Pool und nicht für Familien mit Kids.
 ::  


Gruss Webster der wieder mal dort buchen wird  ::

----------

